# FullHD smart tv under 40K



## Baker (Apr 12, 2016)

1:. Budget - 40k INR 
2. Display type and size - min 32inch with Fulll HD
3. Primary use of TV - Movies , sports and youtube videos 
4. Ports Required - should support all video formats , .mp4,.mkv,.avi etc
5. Preferred choice of brand - Any brand with good service


suggestions please

- - - Updated - - -

And prefer to have 2 HDMI ports and multiple USB support


----------



## Minion (Apr 12, 2016)

Buy Samsung 32J5570 81 cm (32) Full HD  Smart  LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## Baker (Apr 13, 2016)

Minion said:


> Buy Samsung 32J5570 81 cm (32) Full HD  Smart  LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal



thanks

whats the difference between these 2 models

Samsung 32 Inch LED TV Price, Smart LED TV, USB TV, Features, Specs

Samsung 32 Inch Full HD Flat Smart TV J5570 Price, Specs, Features

- - - Updated - - -

And what about this one..?

Buy Samsung 32J6300 81 cm (32) Full HD  Smart  Curved LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

is it worth  to go for 32 inch curved tv..?


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2016)

Samsung j5570 is better in the sense that it runs an OS so you can install software directly to this tv other one comes with pre installed apps you will not able to install apps.

No need for curve tv for 32 inch its doesn't have any advantages.


----------



## Baker (Apr 13, 2016)

Minion said:


> Samsung j5570 is better in the sense that it runs an OS so you can install software directly to this tv other one comes with pre installed apps you will not able to install apps.
> 
> No need for curve tv for 32 inch its doesn't have any advantages.



Ok , from where will get the  apps..?


----------



## Minion (Apr 14, 2016)

Baker said:


> Ok , from where will get the  apps..?



There should be app store like google play store.


----------



## danantha (Apr 14, 2016)

Baker said:


> Ok , from where will get the  apps..?


Samsung j5570 runs on Tizen os, Samsung's proprietary OS. You can get the apps from tizenstore. It's comparatively feature rich than J5300 series. Happy hunting and share ur experience on TV shopping 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (Apr 15, 2016)

What about the competitor models in same set of configuration from sony and lg..?


----------



## Minion (Apr 15, 2016)

Sony 32W70C
LG 43LF5900


----------



## Baker (Apr 16, 2016)

today i went to showrooms and checked the models 
sony launched its new 2016 models

Slim LED TV with Wi-Fi&reg; | Full HD Smart TV | W562D | Sony I

their 32 inch internet tv is comes around 36k 

and samsungs model you guys suggested around 42k.

But sonys modela have pre installed apps , but my need will be mainly youtube so is it need to spend 6k extra for smasungs tizen os model..?


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 17, 2016)

You can buy a vu 50inch, model number 50k160gau FHD tv for less then 40k. A lot of positive reviews about that product. Please check on youtube.


----------



## Minion (Apr 17, 2016)

Baker said:


> today i went to showrooms and checked the models
> sony launched its new 2016 models
> 
> Slim LED TV with Wi-Fi® | Full HD Smart TV | W562D | Sony I
> ...



If you are satisfied with Sony model then get it.


----------



## Baker (Apr 17, 2016)

Minion said:


> If you are satisfied with Sony model then get it.



Well  both are fine for me , and i can spend extra 6k also not an issue.
But is it worth it...? , which are these apps will be used in daily life regularly..?

and in sony , can we browse and access all the sites..?

- - - Updated - - -



HE-MAN said:


> You can buy a vu 50inch, model number 50k160gau FHD tv for less then 40k. A lot of positive reviews about that product. Please check on youtube.



50 inch is too much for my viewing distance , max 43 inch will be perfect for me


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 17, 2016)

They also have smaller sizes do check it out. Nowadays even brands tv die within few years better to not spend too much money since every year better models are released. Also infocus have 50inch tv for 35k on snapdeal


----------



## Minion (Apr 17, 2016)

Baker said:


> Well  both are fine for me , and i can spend extra 6k also not an issue.
> But is it worth it...? , which are these apps will be used in daily life regularly..?
> 
> and in sony , can we browse and access all the sites..?
> ...



Well to be honest browsing on tv is a bad idea due to lack of full featured keyboard and that browser may have compatibility issues with sites.

I haven't seen anyone  browsing on Tv. Guess what just visit a multi brand outlet like reliance digital,Chroma and find about it.


----------



## Baker (Apr 17, 2016)

Minion said:


> Well to be honest browsing on tv is a bad idea due to lack of full featured keyboard and that browser may have compatibility issues with sites.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone  browsing on Tv. Guess what just visit a multi brand outlet like reliance digital,Chroma and find about it.


i need to finialise in 2 days , i think i will stick with sony.

Between sony w56d and samsung j5730 model , which will be good for sound output , and video quality..?


----------



## Minion (Apr 17, 2016)

Baker said:


> i need to finialise in 2 days , i think i will stick with sony.
> 
> Between sony w56d and samsung j5730 model , which will be good for sound output , and video quality..?



I will choose Sony between these 2.

Hi when browsing today i came across this LED TV 42PUT7590/V7 | Philip

Its 4k,Smart Tv.
This one is available for 48k.


----------



## Baker (Apr 18, 2016)

will any online streaming sites can be used with smart tv..?


----------



## Minion (Apr 18, 2016)

^most have netflix and youtube.


----------



## Baker (Apr 18, 2016)

Minion said:


> ^most have netflix and youtube.



One last thing , i should be able to play movies from USB with subtitles right..?


----------



## Minion (Apr 18, 2016)

Baker said:


> One last thing , i should be able to play movies from USB with subtitles right..?



Yes,But which one you are going to buy?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2016)

Baker said:


> One last thing , i should be able to play movies from USB with subtitles right..?




Yes...But you have to check, It will play all formats...like--.avi,.mp4,.mkv...etc.,


----------



## Baker (Apr 18, 2016)

Minion said:


> Yes,But which one you are going to buy?



today or tomorow , i am taking my pendrive with different formats with subtitles to croma , and whichever between sony w56d and samsung j5730 supports all formats and looks good to be will be selected 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW , i am seeling my old CRT videconn 21 inch , which i purchased 7 years back.  it was around 7.5k that time.
How much should i expect for that now..?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2016)

Baker said:


> today or tomorow , i am taking my pendrive with different formats with subtitles to croma , and whichever between sony w56d and samsung j5730 supports all formats and looks good to be will be selected



Get all top formats must be 1080 content will be good..also check with H.264 or H.265 video coding.,


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm saving my money for Real 4K TV's end of the year and next year. Not the 4K-ready sets they are selling now. Current 4K TV's are all a marketing gimmick and a waste of money.


----------



## Baker (Apr 18, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Get all top formats must be 1080 content will be good..also check with H.264 or H.265 video coding.,



i do have most 720p brrip files , anyway if that works also fine for me

- - - Updated - - -

BTW , i am seeling my old CRT videconn 21 inch , which i purchased 7 years back. it was around 7.5k that time.
How much should i expect for that now..?


----------



## danantha (Apr 18, 2016)

Max 1k

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Apr 18, 2016)

Baker said:


> today or tomorow , i am taking my pendrive with different formats with subtitles to croma , and whichever between sony w56d and samsung j5730 supports all formats and looks good to be will be selected
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



2k maybe.


----------



## danantha (Apr 18, 2016)

Baker saab, can u tell the price quoted for 43w80D. When I enquire in reliance Digital, max they can come down to 65K only. 2 years additional warranty from reliance seems to cost extra 9k.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (Apr 18, 2016)

i got 2.5k in olx .


----------



## Minion (Apr 19, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> I'm saving my money for Real 4K TV's end of the year and next year. Not the 4K-ready sets they are selling now. Current 4K TV's are all a marketing gimmick and a waste of money.



4k Tvs gimmick how? 
.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 19, 2016)

Minion said:


> 4k Tvs gimmick how?
> .



Okay, my explanation of the technology is a lot longer, but I will offer the short version - 

People think Ultra HD is all about the 4K resolution. It's not. Well not entirely. UHD is a technology, one that's never been used before. Never been possible before. We will see an image quality that will blow our minds and that has more to do with the technology than the resolution. 

Current TV's are based on the old CRT technology. The colour gamut is merely a tiny percentage of what our eyes can perceive. True Ultra HD TV's offer a Wide Colour Gamut and HDR technology. Those two are game changers and will forever alter the way we perceive images. 

Black levels will be as accurate as real darkness. White level will be as bright as the midday sun. Colour saturation will be more than our eyes can perceive. Offering life-like images, never before seen. It will be like looking out of a window. 

True Ultra HD offers striking visuals that simply aren't possible at the moment. Most 4K TV's on the market don't offer this technology, well, not on a consumer level, at least. It will take some time before we get there. So, by the end of this year and next year, we shall see what Ultra HD is really about. 

That is why I think it's a marketing gimmick. Retailers are using the hype of "4K" resolution to drum up sales, and the average Joe will not question it. He will simply see a board saying "3840x2160 Resolution" and he will say "Wow! That's double the resolution of Full HD (1920x1080)". Not realising that their new shiny, expensive 4K TV will be obsolete in a year. 

And even if he did question it, the shopkeeper wouldn't have a clue about Rec. 2020, 10-bit panels, HDR and WCG technology. 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160419/38bb5f923df7f4ca79eb0488b0253f53.jpg

Here, watch these videos. It will allow you to have a much better grasp on the technology of UHD (4K) - 

Understanding HDR: An Interview with Joel Barsotti and Stacey Spears - YouTube

Panasonic 4K Picture Quality Meets Hollywood Standards - YouTube

Start the second video at the 3:47 mark.

Cheers.


----------



## Baker (Apr 19, 2016)

danantha said:


> Baker saab, can u tell the price quoted for 43w80D. When I enquire in reliance Digital, max they can come down to 65K only. 2 years additional warranty from reliance seems to cost extra 9k.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



i didnt checked the price for that model


----------



## Minion (Apr 19, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Okay, my explanation of the technology is a lot longer, but I will offer the short version -
> 
> People think Ultra HD is all about the 4K resolution. It's not. Well not entirely. UHD is a technology, one that's never been used before. Never been possible before. We will see an image quality that will blow our minds and that has more to do with the technology than the resolution.
> 
> ...



Thanks for elaborating things to me.

Well the idea looks good but Picture with Dolby vision looks blown out. only positive thing about dolby vision is brightness The effect looks similar to true theater effect in Powerdvd 15.

Panasonic videos is all about video processors for enhancing video quality which current tv does.

One thing i don't understand is a calibrated display will always look dull and Dolby vision looks like it has too much contrast and brightness so why this thing is better is beyond my understanding and they are selling this thing as improvement.

All tech from dolby are bad excepts audio standards be it dolby atmos,dolby headphone etc.

Wide color thing Sony has implemented just looks like over saturated colors their w900 series have it you may find these in croma.
With some filters in MPC one can get similar results 

Oled tech looks more promising with infinite contrast though but oled have very less life time.

By today's standards Samsung top end models provides awesome Picture quality but they are very expensive too.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 19, 2016)

No problem. 

Not just the idea. Even in practice, the image quality of a fully calibrated UHD tv looks nothing short of spectacular. You have to actually see one, in person to actually appreciate it. 

You can't compare current 8-bit panels to 10-bit and 12-bit panels, which is what you are doing by drawing comparisons to Sony Bravia W900. What you are referring to is Live Colour and that's not the same thing. The W900 conforms to the rec. 709 HDTV standard. It cannot go beyond that. If it does, colours will be over saturated if not calibrated professionally. Making the image vivid but inaccurate. 

Rec. 2020 is the UHD standard. Offering you a much wider range. When properly calibrated colours won't look saturated but more realistic. And no, a properly calibrated tv should not be dull, it should be accurate. It is the way the image is meant to be perceived. 

The problem is, there are so many poorly calibrated screens, that when a properly calibrated one, in a low to moderately lit environment, placed next to it, will look dull in comparison. The first thing you need to do is turn off EVERYTHING. Don't use any feature of your LED tv. Then professionally calibrate it to get the most accurate image possible. 

HDR and WCG is an amazing leap forward. Exciting times are ahead, for sure. You are confusing that with Dolby Vision. Forget about Dolby Vision for the time being. HDR 10 is where it is at right now. Dolby Vision will only improve and get cheaper to implement, but not right now. Not on a consumer level anyway. 

Oled is great, but pricey. The cost of an UHD OLED with all the bells and whistles costs more than $30,000. I'll stick to LED. And it does not have a short lifespan. It's long enough to last a typical household under normal use for many years.


----------



## Baker (Apr 19, 2016)

will .mkv files work in sony..?
Supported File Formats for USB Compatible Sony TVs (2011 models) : Compatibility : Sony Indi

this link saying not supported..? but the link is updated on 2012


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2016)

Baker said:


> will .mkv files work in sony..?
> Supported File Formats for USB Compatible Sony TVs (2011 models) : Compatibility : Sony Indi
> 
> this link saying not supported..? but the link is updated on 2012



Yes, .mkv & m2ts also work. But .vob will not support

Note: Coding H.265 will not support any format


----------



## Baker (Apr 19, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Yes, .mkv & m2ts also work. But .vob will not support
> 
> Note: Coding H.265 will not support any format



good , playing mp4 and mkv with subtitles are my main priority.
is sony have subtitle selecting option..?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2016)

Baker said:


> good , playing mp4 and mkv with subtitles are my main priority.
> is sony have subtitle selecting option..?



Must have both (video+srt) files same name...will detect automatically and display.


----------



## Baker (Apr 19, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Must have both (video+srt) files same name...will detect automatically and display.



but in case of samsung there is an option to load .srt files right...?
and for some .mkv files subtitles are embeded on that , what about those subtitles..?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2016)

Baker said:


> but in case of samsung there is an option to load .srt files right...?
> and for some .mkv files subtitles are embeded on that , what about those subtitles..?



I don't about samsung.

Embeded will display as usual, but font size will small


----------



## Minion (Apr 20, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> No problem.
> 
> Not just the idea. Even in practice, the image quality of a fully calibrated UHD tv looks nothing short of spectacular. You have to actually see one, in person to actually appreciate it.
> 
> ...



I think you are talking about these 
Ultra Slim 4K UHD TV with Android | X9000C | Sony I


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 20, 2016)

Minion said:


> I think you are talking about these
> Ultra Slim 4K UHD TV with Android | X9000C | Sony I


No, that tv illustrates my point. It's easy to mistake that for a Full UHD tv. That is a 4K ready TV. It has the resolution, but it does not have the UHD technology. 

That Sony panel is a Rec. 709 screen, which is the old HDTV standard. Rec. 2020 is the new UHD standard. Unless a screen conforms to that standard COMPLETELY, it is not a True UHD panel. 

The uninformed consumer will go into the store thinking, that TV is a true 4K screen, he spends over 2 lac's, but then realises, he has to sell it in a year or buy another one. Why? Because it doesn't have native WCG so it isn't true, and HDR technology. It is not a 100% Rec. 2020 10-bit panel. 

This is what I'm talking about - - 



> To summarise, no 4K television is better-equipped than the Samsung JS9500 to traverse the uncharted waters of UHD whose next phase involves going beyond more pixels (4K resolution) to attaining better pixels (10-bit colour depth, WCG and HDR). Accordingly, we’ve downgraded the Panasonic AX802 and Sony X9005B, and made the Samsung UE65JS9500 the sole holder of our “Highly Recommended: Best in Class” award.



Samsung UE65JS9500 (JS9500) SUHD TV Revie

This panel is a True UHD Premium Display. It is a native 4K, HDR, WCG 10-bit panel.


----------



## Baker (Apr 20, 2016)

Brought sony 52d model 
36k , waiting for installation.

They are suggesting to go for flexible wall mount installation so that wee can remove and plug cables behind the tv easily it seems.
any one tried that..?

- - - Updated - - -

and it is costing 2.4 k


----------



## shreeux (Apr 20, 2016)

Baker said:


> Brought sony 52d model
> 36k , waiting for installation.
> 
> They are suggesting to go for flexible wall mount installation so that wee can remove and plug cables behind the tv easily it seems.
> ...



No Idea...Its all depending upon Space in home.,


----------



## Baker (Apr 20, 2016)

Done the instllation , connected my 1tb harddisk , most of files are working. some dvdrip is not opening.
so far happy about the quality.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 20, 2016)

Baker said:


> Done the instllation , connected my 1tb harddisk , most of files are working. some dvdrip is not opening.
> so far happy about the quality.



Post with Picture and review


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2016)

Baker said:


> Brought sony 52d model
> 36k , waiting for installation.
> 
> They are suggesting to go for flexible wall mount installation so that wee can remove and plug cables behind the tv easily it seems.
> ...



Congrats enjoy!
get normal one which are free.


----------



## danantha (Apr 25, 2016)

Bought Sony 40w56D. Screen clarity even in local cable channel with a very signal strength as medium (yellow) is very good. Waiting for installation from Tata sky 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (Apr 25, 2016)

danantha said:


> Bought Sony 40w56D. Screen clarity even in local cable channel with a very signal strength as medium (yellow) is very good. Waiting for installation from Tata sky
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



Great , even i was thinking of bigger size , but i was having budget constraint 

Impressed with sound quality so far , that extra woofer is really good.

BTW , any idea about screen mirroring..?


----------



## klananda (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Baker & danantha,

w562d - what about sports viewing? Noticed any blur while fast and slow actions (especially football)?
Check out high action movies also. Some people doesn't care about it, but sports loving people will notice.

Because the refresh rate motionflow xr 200 hz , is not real refresh rate. This one is important for sports watching persons.


----------



## danantha (Apr 28, 2016)

[MENTION=32982]Baker[/MENTION] ji, screen mirroring takes few seconds to connect, however works perfectly without any issues. Watched GOT first episode of the new season without any trouble. Was mirroring 1080p video from my mobile (Sony z3), works like charm.
 [MENTION=322881]klananda[/MENTION] 
TBH, the sony's adv compared to other TV is no blur or very fast refresh rate. Watched EPL match and didn't notice any blur or frame skipping. Display is very smooth. I have seen the same in Samsung and even Lg models whixh were priced around 70-80k.


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## klananda (Apr 28, 2016)

Are you check both SD and HD channels?
And also in local cable television.

Screen Mirroring: Is it possible thru windows mobile.


----------



## danantha (Apr 28, 2016)

I have taken Tata sky for it. Yes, the stutter is not present in both HD and SD, dth and cable 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (Apr 28, 2016)

Its been 1 week , impressed with sound quality . sub woofer is doing a great job.

And screen mirroning with mot x is not success , even though it got connected my phone is getting hanged after that. may be some issue with phone.
And tried phot sharing plus , but couldnt able to select images from gallery.

 [MENTION=322881]klananda[/MENTION] : Watched Last 2 CL semifinal on TV , it was awesome experience. picture quality is very good.

 [MENTION=16411]danantha[/MENTION]: I am not able to see , Browser option in apps , when i called customer care they are saying it will be available after the software update.

And in apps , for netfix and youtube , am getting icons as blank , even though both are working fine .
like the below pic


----------



## danantha (Apr 28, 2016)

[MENTION=32982]Baker[/MENTION] selecting the screen mirror option and then connecting thru ur mobile phone will help u get the connection faster. We tried with Sony z3 (screen mirroring) and lenovo k4 note (using cast screen). Reg YouTube icons issue, I haven't updated the app and not having any such issue. Reset to factory settings might help or even update might resolve the issue.

BTW, r u using Tata sky and ur recommendations for the best package with all sports and English movie channels 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (Apr 28, 2016)

klananda said:


> Hi Baker & danantha,
> 
> w562d - what about sports viewing? Noticed any blur while fast and slow actions (especially football)?
> Check out high action movies also. Some people doesn't care about it, but sports loving people will notice.
> ...




What is refresh rate for other brands in the similiar price range..?

- - - Updated - - -



danantha said:


> [MENTION=32982]Baker[/MENTION] selecting the screen mirror option and then connecting thru ur mobile phone will help u get the connection faster. We tried with Sony z3 (screen mirroring) and lenovo k4 note (using cast screen). Reg YouTube icons issue, I haven't updated the app and not having any such issue. Reset to factory settings might help or even update might resolve the issue.
> 
> BTW, r u using Tata sky and ur recommendations for the best package with all sports and English movie channels
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



Am with airtel dth , even it is having less HD channels comparing to tata , but all my favorites are there.

After reset the factory setting , do i need to configure the wifi again..?
Sound levels are different for TV , youtube and from USB. will it be like that..?


----------



## danantha (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes reset will remove the wireless settings...refresh rate achieved thru the software intervention by the companies will always be higher than the actual panel refresh rate. However, Sony software seems to process and give seamless video compared to other brands, in a similar price range.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Apr 30, 2016)

Baker said:


> What is refresh rate for other brands in the similiar price range..?



Philips has 240Hz for 40 inch led tv around 27-30k.


----------



## danantha (May 7, 2016)

[MENTION=32982]Baker[/MENTION] saab, can u try using the 'Refresh Internet content' option after connecting to Internet. The blank icon issue seems to get resolved by the same issue.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------

